# Winter Season is Over ........



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Uber cut the rates for the Winter Season, well its now Spring and the rates have not gone up to a livable wage. Guess it was wishful thinking that Uber was being straight with us!


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Winter being over is bad for us in Miami.
We peak from Dec to March.


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Miami Flyer .... that sounds like an Uber HQ response. Considering that Uber opened in Miami in June, there is no history/data to support the theory. Just like when Uber stated that based on their research it gets slow after the holidays. Again no history of Miami to support this either. It is summer here all year long, Florida has more visitors than any other state in the nation. We are always busy here every week as there is multiple events and venues throughout the state. I average 65-80 riders every week and I only do this part time.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Dropping rates leading into winter here was absolutely ridiculous leading into high season. I very much expressed those views on this forum, and took the time to write our local Operations Manager including arguing how there are not enough hours in the day to make up for the cuts.

Uber schill I am not, but I am highly realistic.
It's not often I get accused of being some kind of Uber schill, so let me just ask, what part of the equation are you turning a blind eye to?

It does not take much to understand that the major sources of Uber revenue for Miami Drivers are:

Tourists : to/from Airport, Cruise Terminal, around Miami Beach and other hotspots, attractions, and events.
Residents: going out on the weekends, or to/from airport
Students: UM and other local university students going out.

*Residents* is about the only category that has the ability to show growth thru May and Summer as more people potentially use it and more often.

*Students *Last day of class for Univ of Miami Students is April 24th, then finals thru the first week of May and they are gone for summer.

*Tourists *Many of the cruise ships shift to working the more lucrative Mediterranean/European routes for summer.
Go to the Miami airport site and see the shift in numbers month by month 
Look at average hotel room rate and occupancy reports
Miami Visitors bureau has stats and more than you ever wanted to ever know.
Or just even read a freakin blog about visiting Miami where they all note high and low seasons.

*Business Travel: *Not a significant source outside of the major events. Just 10-12% of all visitors are here on business.

You don't need years of Uber data to see what happens around here.
The biggest events this town sees are from Art Basel to Ultra and Tennis (which overlap this year).
Any experienced cab driver will tell you the same of the seasonal nature of this town and the local livery business.

In the meantime, Uber has no intent to slow onboarding of drivers.
I hope you have better plans for summer than that MLM plan you posted about and has already been removed/deleted form the site.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jake Miller said:


> Uber cut the rates for the Winter Season, well its now Spring and the rates have not gone up to a livable wage. Guess it was wishful thinking that Uber was being straight with us!


They never said the cuts were temporary. Very craftily, they just said they were cutting fares to increase demand. And winter is a low demand time anyway, so what better time to do it.

A lot of people will incorrectly infer that rates will automatically go back up at the end of the winter. But that's more to do with incorrect interpretation than Uber lies. Which do happen, of course, just not in this instance.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Winter's over for sure. It was a balmy 14 degrees when I left for work this morning.


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Miami Flyer ....... I did not post an MLM anything, just a way for drivers to make more money if they wish.

You missed the busiest event which was Halloween by far. Your data is flawed as you will see. As you say, you are an experienced taxi driver on the Uber site. You want to see us all quit and disappear. Not going to happen. The Taxi business is losing its monopoly and that is why you are seeing less taxi rides. You think summer time is slow .... thats a joke. More people on the beach than ever. As Uber gets more popular, the service will be used more, simple. BTW, I have never picked up anyone at Miami Airport and still average $800 a week driving UberX. You are clueless.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

What? Nice reading comprehension. I take it you did not read any of the studies on tourism here either.
Where did I say I was a taxi driver? Never driven a cab, (or a black car/limo), let alone be an "experienced taxi driver"

Also I drove on Halloween night. That was back when the UberX rates were $1.75/mile. Remember those days?
It's still good right now by the way, many schools in the Northeast are off this week for Easter/Passover, Comedy Festival this week, MLB Opening week, and Pride is this weekend.

$800 Net or Gross and how many hours? After expenses?
I pulled over $3k in fares in 50 hours during Ultra, (XL only and that was after I found Thursday and Friday nights highly disappointing).
It will be a long time before I can see a week like that again.
Talk to me at the end of summer and then we can discuss how you're working longer hours for the same $$.

Good luck with the MLM.


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Halloween was $1.25 a mile. Not buying the 3k for Ultra as no one made $60 an hour for every hour worked. Way to much traffic for those fares and during the event, not many were travelling, they were at the concert. If you did those numbers, you were the only one.

Nice edit on your original post to remove that you were an experienced taxi driver.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

The problem with all these cuts is that uber really thinks we're dumb enough to believe that there is no limit of how many trips we can take with in an hr.

Unless you're George Jetson, hell even flying paxs around has it's limits as well.


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

3k during Ultra?? Lol. What a joke


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

I stand corrected on haloween, it was $1.25 mile. My confusion as I was still accepting X rides that night since they would not yet approve XL only status yet.
As for an edited post, nice try.
As for my ultra week...see attached.
The money indeed was not in taking people to Ultra.
My rating took a hit, but the $$ was good.

Art Basel was still better.


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

MiamiFlyer said:


> I stand corrected on haloween, it was $1.25 mile. My confusion as I was still accepting X rides that night since they would not yet approve XL only status yet.
> As for an edited post, nice try.
> As for my ultra week...see attached.
> The money indeed was not in taking people to Ultra.
> ...


See attached? Lol. How many trips? Huh? Guess you were riding your car 24/7 with Home Depot people.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> I stand corrected on haloween, it was $1.25 mile. My confusion as I was still accepting X rides that night since they would not yet approve XL only status yet.
> As for an edited post, nice try.
> As for my ultra week...see attached.
> The money indeed was not in taking people to Ultra.
> ...


3,000 $$ in one week
how many hours was this? 500?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jake Miller said:


> Uber cut the rates for the Winter Season, well its now Spring and the rates have not gone up to a livable wage. Guess it was wishful thinking that Uber was being straight with us!


in Uber's defense though they did raise the rates back in a couple markets


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

50 hrs, bulk of which sat sun mon.
85 completed trips. XL only.
Thank you Ultra.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> 50 hrs, bulk of which sat sun mon.
> 85 completed trips. XL only.
> Thank you Ultra.


so you have us to believe you really averaged $60/hour? almost 2 trips an hour, with basically no downtime between rides?

I guess this is xl only portion of trips, because you did at least 100 trips right? so whats the total hours worked for the at least 15 other trips?

i dont dispute you may have made 3 grand, i sure do dispute the 50 hours though
unless you only counting actually travel time, not all time with app on (means sitting,traveling to and after rides)


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

Why does he have to black out the hours on his statement? I'm calling BS. 50 hrs in 85 trips.. right.. I also drive Miami and only in preparation to Ultra, it took me 1hr+ to go from Epic to S.Beach.. 85 trips whatever... what's the point of coming here and trying to blow smoke off people's ass, I don't know..


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh. And I drive Select..


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

The statement is blacked out because the trip amount shows a 1 as the first number of trips, so its 100 or more. Also, it is for 7 days, which means it could include 2 Saturdays. My statement shows the last 7 days as well and the money shows $1263.00. I did not make $1263.00 in the same week. It is a flawed system, also it is the gross including fees, tolls, safe ride. Notice he did not post the pay statement as it would show something completely different.

This guy is a joke. 85 rides in 50 hours, not possible unless they are small ones, thus no money. Can't have it both ways. Ultra surged more on X than XL. And when it did it was 1.5. 

I am sure that he uses Magnums too. LOL!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> I stand corrected on haloween, it was $1.25 mile. My confusion as I was still accepting X rides that night since they would not yet approve XL only status yet.
> As for an edited post, nice try.
> As for my ultra week...see attached.
> The money indeed was not in taking people to Ultra.
> ...


I belive him


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> 3,000 $$ in one week
> how many hours was this? 500?


It's possible 
Looks legit


----------

